# Camera RAW Doesn't Open .tif Files?



## H4X1MA (Jun 14, 2013)

I saw someone post a 32 bit HDR, so I went to try that out, then while web surfing I find out that ACR (Adobe camera RAW) is supposed to support tif files, and that is how you process these 32 bit HDRs. So I do the Merge HDR pro, save the results in a .tif, then try to open it. No go, opens it in PS as though it were a typical file. 

So while researching that issue, I found the following. 
- Set the RAW settings to open tif files (done)
- go to PS file handling and have that open tifs in ACR. I have no option for that at all. 
- try saving as a PSD, then again as a tif, then open the tif. No luck. 
- Right click on a thumbnail in bridge and select open in ACR. Again, I have no option. 

Anyone else have these issues? (CS5)


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2013)

AFAIK - ACR only supports 8-bit and 16-bit files.

http://help.adobe.com/en_US/photoshop/cs/using/WSfd1234e1c4b69f30ea53e41001031ab64-78eea.html


----------



## unpopular (Jun 14, 2013)

Try using Luminance HDR: Luminance HDR


----------



## ElizabethPowell (Jun 15, 2013)

Really you very much CAN return to reopen and [Bridge a flattened tiff file in] Adobe Camera Raw. I do all the time to it. It is an outstanding way to completely clean up an image after upsampling it, to have it prepared for another round of upsampling (when pushing a file beyond what you would ordinarily upsize it to). really.

I am just perplexed as to why some files are not working, when loads of others do.


----------



## H4X1MA (Jun 15, 2013)

@ceeboy14. I'm guessing you use ACR for the 32 bit HDR you posted a little while ago?


----------

